# 2019 majek 22 extreme



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

THIS 2019 MAJEK EXTREME IS NEW AND NEEDS A OWNER POWERED WITH A VF250LA THIS MAJEK EXTREME IS ONE OF THE BEST RIDING BOATS MADE HURRY AND CALL STEVEN AT PREMIER YAMAHA IN ARANSAS PASS FOR SPECIAL PRICING IT NEEDS TO GO :texasflag

[email protected]

CELL 361-229-5402 CALL OR TEXT

WORK 361-758-2140


----------

